# cpt code for Internal hernia



## carol52

Has anyone ever coded for a  Repair of an Internal Hernia. Dr said he did an Open Reduction of Internal Hernia.
" At this point once the diagnosis of Internal Hernia and Volvulus had been made, the scope was withdrawn and small midline Laparotomy was made in the mid abdomen.  This was dissected down and the bowel was delivered from the abdomen. The hernia was reduced and the piece of band taken down.  The bowel was returned to the abdominal cavity".   Any help would be appreciated.  Thanks.


----------



## Austgen

Are you sure that this is an internal hernia and not an ingulnal?


----------



## Treetoad

Look at the description for procedure 44050.  This might work.


----------



## lindacoder

I agree with the 44050 - I use it all the time.


----------



## carol52

*45050*

Thanks, that is exactly what was done.  I will remember that from now on.  Appreciate the help as always.  CSM


----------



## Babsss

*lap internal hernia repair*

what about a lap internal hernia repair? I really don't want to use the unlisted code


----------



## ShenVallGal

For Lap repair of internal hernia, I have only found the unlisted codes, too.  Do you get paid for the unlisted code?  I have yet to get paid. even when sending the report, but I may have not allowed enough time yet.


----------

